# Dear ALL .. I got an Offer in Dubai of 25000 AED all inclusive per month !!



## khalid Q8

Dear ALL ..

I got an Offer in Dubai of 25000 AED all inclusive per month as Project Manager(I am an MBA holder and MA from UK)

As I planning in moving there If the salary will cover our expanses in there
(my self, wife & daughter 3 years ), therefore I need to know more about :-

1- accommodation not less that 2 bed rooms.
2- School for 3 years old I think they call it pre School.
3- Car (small Toyota or Ford) Less or buy 
4-dealy or monthly expanses 

Is 25000 AED per month all inclusive is average salary in there or good to start !

I would Really Appreciated If Anyone Could Kindly Help Me With That ? 

Thanks & Warmest Regards


----------



## Geordie Armani

a 2 bed apartment is going to set you back about 11 - 12 k a month, and schooling is 30k per annum. I would say you may well struggle on this salary.


----------



## GSK

Hi.
We are in a similar situation. My husband's offer is 22,750AED/month and we have 2 kids 3years and 10months. Was just wondering what you had decided as we are confused. My husband has to be said though is still very keen


----------



## MGYoung

You will probably be able to survive on 25K / month although it does look a little low if you ask me. It all depends on your expenses back home. I am moving to Dubai next month but will still be paying the mortgage and council tax on my house back in the UK. I would have thought that for a qualified Project Manager you could command a higher salary but don't know the market for your line of work. 

All the best.

Martin.


----------



## alli

My hubby is on 27k a month, and he'll struggle to support me! Luckily i'm working tho.

IMO 25k per month is nowhere near enough. With a family, I think you would need at the very least 35k a month all inclusive.
Housing is so very expensive.


----------

